# Couple new knives hell.edentify



## Defuser602 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## KenHash (Jan 25, 2021)

堺　孝行　Sakai Takayuki - Most everyone on this board can identify this one
_旦房_ 　Akifusa

Kanji when written vertically is always tip down to handle. The Sakai Takayuki photo is perfect.


----------

